
Create a Writing Habit with Blurt - awaxman11
http://blurt.app
======
awaxman11
Just hit my 60th weekday in a row of writing at least 350 words thanks to
Blurt

Here's some more details on creating this habit. On blurt of course :)

[https://blurt.app/@awaxman11/creating-a-writing-
habit/5c60ed...](https://blurt.app/@awaxman11/creating-a-writing-
habit/5c60ed9ee7eacb010f5bc607)

